# Why isn't that 3 Door A3 coming to NA ?



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

Why isn't that 3 Door A3 coming to NA ?


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Why isn't that 3 Door A3 coming to NA ? (GTI1.8)*

Cause Audi is







... just kidding. 
Who knows? I'd surely buy a 3 door in a second. Don't want the Mark IV R32, don't want a 5 door A3 (or any other 5 door car for that matter), and I love the A3's looks. It's a beautiful car.
Doesn't seem like it would be that hard to bring over both - if you're going to bring over the 5 door, why not bring the 3 door as well? I'm







.
Any word Jamie or anyone else in the know?


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: Why isn't that 3 Door A3 coming to NA ? (Grimnebulin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grimnebulin* »_Cause Audi is







... just kidding. 


No you're not kidding. Audi is indeed







. BMW and Mercedes have had coupe versions of their normal cars out for ages. Audi is clueless.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Why isn't that 3 Door A3 coming to NA ? (GTI1.8)*

According to the lady I talked to on the phone in Audi customer service they do not plan to bring the 3-door hatch over because there are toooo many middle classed Americans that "need" extra doors for their little pecker trails....I mean children. 
They do not see a market for the A3 3-door here....but supposedly they are getting complaints that taller men cannot fit comfortably into the TT and so there are rumors of the S3 comming over later.


----------



## Caribe (Feb 22, 2001)

Audi has been selling the A3 in North America for years! Can you say MEXICO










_Modified by Caribe at 10:04 PM 10-14-2003_


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (Caribe)*

How could we forget Mexico?!?!?








And what about those crazy Canuks?!!? Why didn't you say something about them too? 







Anti-Canadian bias?








And what about the Quebecoise (sp?)? They're a nation unto themselves too! What about the American Indians! What about....
Darnit - doesn't NA = the US yet?















*(FYI - I think we all know that he meant the US)
</PC Police>*


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (Grimnebulin)*



Darnit - doesn't NA = the US yet? [IMG said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/tongue.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...










HAHA we are further north than you are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (KARMANN_16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KARMANN_16V* »_







HAHA we are further north than you are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Oops!
*(FYI - I think we all know that he meant the US & CANADA!)*








(Sorry!)


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Why isn't that 3 Door A3 coming to NA ? (GTI1.8)*

So when are we gonna see the d&*% 5-door?


----------

